# My costume / First ever attempt at make up



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

I know this is nothing compared to the pros here, but this is my bullet exit wound make up using a Woochie appliance and some other random cheap stuff. I'm sure there are ways that I could make it more realistic, but what I loved most about this was it only took about 10 minutes to do.



















Sorry for the blurry picture. Neither my wife nor I are very good at taking pictures


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, nothing wrong with using Woochie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Got a secret for ya...woochie is even used by the professionals for mass scenes. Surprised? 

The exit wound looks really good! Maybe add some white for skull, maybe a little blue or gray for brains, some vasiline or KY for a shine. You did a nice job with the blood. Often people get carried away with the blood and the audience can't see anything except red, red and more red.
Keep goin', man. You're doin' great!


----------

